What's Your Favourite Programming Language? – Computerphile - georgehaake
======
billconan
my top 2 would be c++ and javascript.

I started with qbasic, and used it for many years. Then in college, I learnt
c#/java for oop. And because I wanted to write games and do computer graphics,
c++ was the only viable choice at the time, so I had to learn it.

Then I kinda settled on my language search, because I could write just
anything with c++. And it's like a master language, which makes learning other
languages quickly. I had tried go, swift, python and dart, but I always went
back to c++.

These days I started to like javascript, because of intensive web programming,
but my web server is still in c++ though.

